# Cleaning crew killing my cable



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you could have coordinated with the mall owners and cleaning crew supervisors/foremen/district managers. remember the 7 ps.

Proper prior planning prevents pi$$ poor performance.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So I am pulling fiber at a local mall and while I'm at one end of the mall the cleaning lady drives over my cable multiple times with her Zamboni style cleaning machine where we have the cable coiled at our pull point . We have the cable dressed as best as possible, yet she still ran over it. We told her that we were pulling the cable and to please avoid it. The cleaning company is declining to pay for the damage stating that our work prevented her from doing her work. If she would have driven 6" to the size she would have missed it.
> 
> What could we have done better.


Do you know for sure its damaged?
I've seen fiber take quite a beating.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shut the zamboni circuit off & go to lunch.....~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Tell them to hire a Canadian Zamboni driver.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2016)

Yeah we informed EVERYONE, we even had cones up.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have put cones out and protected my area or I would have done the work after hours. This is probably on you.
Why you would trust a janitor I have no idea.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah we informed EVERYONE, we even had cones up.


The other way ya can do is ask the sectury department and ask for the veido of that and show that to the cleaning company because with veido.,, it will show the proof what it actually happend on that. 

Majorty of larger malls will have secturey camera panned on general area so a chance ya may get a good view of it.,,


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with the above. 

If it's something that critical, it would of only taken a few minutes to set some cones out and stretch some caution tape across them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Cow said:


> I agree with the above.
> 
> If it's something that critical, it would of only taken a few minutes to set some cones out and stretch some caution tape across them.


And then she crosses the tape, it's on her.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Well hindsight is 20-20 but in the future tape off way more area than you need to. Janitor won't complain you depriving of their work for a day. 

I tape off higher than cone level, I could see someone tripping or claiming to trip on the tape itself at cone level, get it waist high. 

I don't want my stuff wrecked but I am much more worried about someone tripping or pretending to trip over my stuff. Around here, a REAL lot of janitors know that if they have a real or fake back injury on the job, they can stay home, get a disability check, fill their pain pill prescriptions three times, take one and sell the other two. This is ****bird entrepreneurship.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

First you need to determine if there are indeed damages. 
No damages = no claim = it's over. Finish your job.

Damages = then you need to document reasonable measures you took to protect your work and to protect the public. 

Then you need to document how the cleaning company was negligent in their operations resulting in the loss for which they are liable. Video would be your best friend. If you don't have video, have anyone who saw your setup before the janitors got there document what they saw. Ask the mall for a copy of the janitorial company's liability insurance; they have to have it to work there in most malls. 

In the future, have one of your workers stand there. It's the cost of doing the job.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2016)

She acknowledges that she ran over the cable, that's not the problem. The security staff has a report from both parties, everyone agrees that it's their fault. They just don't want to pay.....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm gonna chime in here. The cleaning lady was only able to run your cable over because you did not have the area properly coned off. You also did not have any personnel there to guard it. 

I do a lot of work in NYC on traffic signals and streetlights. We pull a bucket and a boom truck nose to nose on the corner of the street and the avenue,and cone out and caution tape the ever loving $hi+ to totally zone off our work area. It is SOP for there to be 50+ splices live and uncapped while I'm doing my work, as well as un-fused Con Edison facility. People, justifiably annoyed DO step over the blockade anyway, but at least if they get hurt they cannot blame us. 

The name of the game when you're working in any area alongside the "general public" is CYA.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Cow said:


> I agree with the above.
> 
> If it's something that critical, it would of only taken a few minutes to set some cones out and stretch some caution tape across them.


does anyone read anything? he said he had cones out. 

this happened because of stupidity. who drives over something on the floor? A stupid ignorant idiot. I see this crap all the time. you can't fix stupid. I go out of my way to place wires where they should be with labels , huge signs and wire ties and stupid ignorant drugged dazed sheetrockers will cut fasteners move wires into wall or out of wall , bury them. HAMMERTIME. There is a box on the wall with bright blue wires clearly visible but yet the stone guy buries it with marble piece . " there's nothing there" He says." The pictures say otherwise". Removes marble and there it is, Dumb Fck

You can't win with stupidity. You place big X for concrete core person and they drill 2' away and can't explain why when asked. You tell them to saw cut the floor past the wall for conduits going into wall and they stop before the wall requiring them to come back to do what they told to do


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Reminds me of a story a buddy of mine who was in that Army told me about the manual for setting up a tent. It said something like "all tent stakes should be painted fluorescent orange to prevent a tripping hazard." In another line below it said "drive the stakes fully into the ground until the stake's head is below grade."

Sounds about right for military spec's.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Reminds me of another story and this one I witnessed. A couple was building on an empty wooded lot near my house. They needed some trees cut down, met with the tree company & were told to put orange tape around trees they needed to have cut down. GC did so. And the tree company cut down all the trees without orange tape.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

bill39 said:


> Reminds me of a story a buddy of mine who was in that Army told me about the manual for setting up a tent. It said something like "all tent stakes should be painted fluorescent orange to prevent a tripping hazard." In another line below it said "drive the stakes fully into the ground until the stake's head is below grade."
> 
> Sounds about right for military spec's.


It makes sense as many's the time you can't drive tent stakes all that deep.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I assume we're discussing CAT5e or CAT6 cables...

My approach is to load the cable boxes onto a Baker type scaffold -- all in one go -- and roll it to my pulling point. 

The OP reads like CAT5e cables are draped on the floor for some considerable distance such that the janitor could actually run over them many times.

That's not my idea of a proper scheme.

The general public ( and janitors ) are guaranteed to screw up your stuff if given half a chance.

It's the way of the world.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> She acknowledges that she ran over the cable, that's not the problem. The security staff has a report from both parties, everyone agrees that it's their fault. *They just don't want to pay....*.


Finish the job and sue.


----------

